# practicle reptile keeping



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

come on poeple what does everyone think of the latest issue??


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

got mine on wens but aint had a chance look at it yet only briefly whilst my daughter was in bed.is this issue any good?


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

dunno, i'm not 100% convinced by it all really. LOAD of adverts and so so articles. drtfrog one is a bit too much really.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

darren.j.b said:


> come on poeple what does everyone think of the latest issue??


 
Im happy, my boy made the start photo


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

The magazine is only as good as the articles that are submitted. Maybe everyone with negative comments should stop complaining and start writing an article of their own?


----------



## garethmob (Jul 25, 2008)

i think its good. i buy practical fishkeeping mag every month and noticed the reptile one and have bought it for the last 4 months and its good. some of the adverts are a bit miss leading
for instance i checked the websites of every single one and only about 1/4 of them actually working. the rest had a front page. but were "under construction" i even emailed them asking questions about stock and what reptiles and never received a reply


but overall i think its a great mag. maybe a few more chelion in there (but thas personal preference)


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

i thort it was good i do agree quite a lot of adverts but lets face it if there wasnt as many the mag would end up costing more, so i think its a good meduim :2thumb:


----------



## loving all reptiles (Aug 25, 2009)

:2thumb:I love my Practicle reptile keeping mag, look forward to getting every month.Pity there are'nt more Rep mags available.


----------



## barnard1984 (Aug 29, 2009)

its nice thst we finally have a uk rep mag.i have never seen one before but maybe im just not looking hard enough.i got my copy at the erac show in essex and thought it was pretty good.would be cool if it had a classifieds section tho!


----------



## lauren loves leo's (Jul 23, 2009)

darren.j.b said:


> come on poeple what does everyone think of the latest issue??


how do you get it?


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

i get mine from WHSmith there also in alot of reptile shops asda's and other large supermarkets


----------



## lauren loves leo's (Jul 23, 2009)

darren.j.b said:


> i get mine from WHSmith there also in alot of reptile shops asda's and other large supermarkets


 thanks


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I got mine last week and still not had a chance to read it yet but all the others are pretty good. 



lauren loves leo's said:


> how do you get it?


Either subscribe... Practical Reptile Keeping -subscribe

or WHSmith do it and selected stores do too such as Tesco, Sainsburys, Asda and Pets at Home


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

serpentsupplies said:


> dunno, i'm not 100% convinced by it all really. LOAD of adverts and so so articles. drtfrog one is a bit too much really.


It's still getting started. Once the editor knows the reading audience, from regular reptile keepers to those who like more detail, the articles will improve.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah don't get me wrong it's a damn good mag. and tariqs articles are really good. it's got a great potential too. if you look at practical fishkeeping,personally i think it just sort of repeats itself. whereas with this there is so much that is new, the hobby is progressing at an amazing rate and all this can all be documented and included within the magazine. there are so many different areas or inerest or specialization that can all be covered which is a very good thing.


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

lauren loves leo's said:


> how do you get it?


pet at home sell it


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Just a comment about to many adds, how do you think they pay for the mag? The cover price does not cover the costs of printing and production alone you know. Also why did the other uk mags, reptile world, reptilian, pet reptile and so on fold? lack of adds and those who had adds failing to pay for the adds! 

Prk has a very good chance of making it though, it has a lot of advertising and its in the big stores as well. As a result of its mass market side it will be a little more beginer like but theres other mags out there, reptilia is more a hobby/pro keeper mag and the us reptiles is a good read for both newbie and experienced.


----------



## the uro dude (May 5, 2009)

just bought my first copy of the mag and I liked it enough to buy some old issues on back order as for the adds its no worse than any other mag out there.


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

I can never find it in shops now!! Havent had it since issue 3..:gasp:


----------



## loving all reptiles (Aug 25, 2009)

lauren loves leo's said:


> how do you get it?


Always get mine in WHSMITHS at the end of every month:2thumb:


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

I get mine from coast to coast in darlington but i have seen it in tesco too :2thumb:


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

lovin em all so far


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i get mine from w.h.smiths.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

bluerain said:


> I can never find it in shops now!! Havent had it since issue 3..:gasp:


I missed the 1st edition and i think maybe the second one too but Ive subscribed so they get sent to me, was only about £30 for the year.

As for the ads, dont really bother me, infact I had a flick through some of the websites advertised in the latest edition


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

i think its absolute s**t tbh, the last one i looked at in a shop was full of viv adverts etc, why do i wana look at that for.


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

SSamm said:


> Im happy, my boy made the start photo


I saw that! Its a great photo  I can never get tounge shots!


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

lauren loves leo's said:


> how do you get it?


If you go on the website you can put in your postcode and find the nearest shop that sells it :2thumb: Usually whsmiths or tesco


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I like it, it's very basic in some areas, but for £3 a month, who can complain. I like reading about some of the species I don't have much knowledge on. My local paper shop has started to order it in for me, should be here tommorow, I didn't think of asking them till Sunday. What issue or we on by the way?


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

issue 4 is out now isn't it? or am i wrong?


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

I believe we are up to episode 6...

Andy


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

GlasgowGecko said:


> I believe we are up to episode 6...
> 
> Andy


Ok thanks  I haven't been to the shop yet lol


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

iv got mine now and my article is in XD im chuffed had a few articles but this is the best :2thumb:


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

I do buy it religiously like most of my mags (how sad!) but it does get a bit to poor at time to time with regards to too much advertisements, far too much information on certain animals, letters being published taking up a few spaces which most of us on here could answer. It's not very often that you get widespread articles on uncommon animal aside from croc skink recently.


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

It's appeal is obviously the beginner, perhaps those that aren't aware of the reptile community presence online especially, anyone who is can easily research online and ask about anything they wish to keep, so why else would you buy the mag other than pretty pictures? :mf_dribble:

It's a good effort and should continue to grow providing keeper's step up and provide first hand experiences and knowledge, rather than copy and paste projection of the typical care sheet.


----------

